# Ref; Umai Lonzino



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

With winter coming up it means I'll have the ability to put things like milk etc outside in the garage..which means more fridge space. I've been eyeballing these UMAI bags for a while now and one thing still confuses me ..what you use exactly.


Some of the recipes follow the standard 2 week curing <Namely Lonzino, it's some thing I feel confident I can do>. Then you do a rinse..so far, standard. Then it says to put it into UMAI Dry.

I can only assume this is not the Umai dry bags. What exactly is it referring to? I'm trying to envision how you'd cram a few pounds of pork loin into what amounts to a sausage casing and can't see it..


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

They have dry bags for cuts of meat and dry bags for sausage.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> They have dry bags for cuts of meat and dry bags for sausage.


Oh lord. Now I have to actually do math before I order ;) I suppose just about any bag would work for pork loin, just gotta cut it right.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope you do one soon.  Lonzino is on my to do list!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> I hope you do one soon.  Lonzino is on my to do list!


I felt the most comfortable with Lonzilo as a starting point for not ground meat. It's a cut of meat I'm familiar with. The only thing that makes me wary is the fact it's never smoked or cooked at all! But well. If I am to die, let it be my own creation right?

I also want to do spicy pepperoni in the traditional manner.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I felt the most comfortable with Lonzilo as a starting point for not ground meat. It's a cut of meat I'm familiar with. The only thing that makes me wary is the fact it's never smoked or cooked at all! But well. If I am to die, let it be my own creation right?
> 
> I also want to do spicy pepperoni in the traditional manner.


I have a batch of beef/pork spicy pepperoni, and a batch of spicy venison roni going right now.  Two weeks in.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> I have a batch of beef/pork spicy pepperoni, and a batch of spicy venison roni going right now.  Two weeks in.


Do you grind your own? That is one thing I do not do. I can't see it being economical for me to do when it comes to beef. When I do ground meat projects I do it because I see beef on sale for 2 bucks a pound or some thing. I could save money if I did pork butt and ground it..but well. My hand grinder is junk, it cost 20 bucks and it's been used twice and then I went 'Nope' lol..


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Do you grind your own? That is one thing I do not do. I can't see it being economical for me to do when it comes to beef. When I do ground meat projects I do it because I see beef on sale for 2 bucks a pound or some thing. I could save money if I did pork butt and ground it..but well. My hand grinder is junk, it cost 20 bucks and it's been used twice and then I went 'Nope' lol..


Yes.  I got a grinder for my bday.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> Yes.  I got a grinder for my bday.


My sausage game is so lacking...

As I understand the bags come in a huge roll? You just cut it off?


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> My sausage game is so lacking...
> 
> As I understand the bags come in a huge roll? You just cut it off?


That’s right.  I had never made sausage until late August.  A grinder and this site will bring you up to speed really quickly. I got a spicy Italian sausage recipe from zippy and it’s some of the best I’ve ever had.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> That’s right.  I had never made sausage until late August.  A grinder and this site will bring you up to speed really quickly. I got a spicy Italian sausage recipe from zippy and it’s some of the best I’ve ever had.


I just buy pre-ground stuff! To be fair when it comes to beef I haven't seen any cut to turn into ground beef that would qualify as saving money. Even cheap roasts generally go for more then the ground beef around me.

Interesting you cut the roll off to make the bag. Probably a good method though. Just vaccum seal both ends?


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

I used the zip ties they provided but vacuum seal works as well.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> I used the zip ties they provided but vacuum seal works as well.


As long as it doesn't leak is all I'd be worried about.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

I just pulled them out to see the progress.  Right side is the venison.  They dry quickly no leaking at all.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> View attachment 376644
> 
> I just pulled them out to see the progress.  Right side is the venison.  They dry quickly no leaking at all.


Looks awesome. Man I can't wait till I get into this Umai stuff. Just gotta put the money up for it ..!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I felt the most comfortable with Lonzilo as a starting point for not ground meat. It's a cut of meat I'm familiar with. The only thing that makes me wary is the fact it's never smoked or cooked at all! But well. If I am to die, let it be my own creation right?
> 
> I also want to do spicy pepperoni in the traditional manner.


Have you never had dry cured (uncooked) meat? Prosciutto, capicola? This is no different.

I recommend buying a piece from the store. See if you like it. Some folks dry cure these meats then end up cooking them because they dpn't catr about the "raw" taste/feel.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks awesome. Man I can't wait till I get into this Umai stuff. Just gotta put the money up for it ..!


It’s pricy but hey, it’s a family friendly hobby that I enjoy as do my friends and loved ones.  I say go for it if you can.  The feedback on umai seems consistently positive.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> It’s pricy but hey, it’s a family friendly hobby that I enjoy as do my friends and loved ones.  I say go for it if you can.  The feedback on umai seems consistently positive.


I just gotta do some measuring to know which bag size to get is all :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Have you never had dry cured (uncooked) meat? Prosciutto, capicola? This is no different.
> 
> I recommend buying a piece from the store. See if you like it. Some folks dry cure these meats then end up cooking them because they dpn't catr about the "raw" taste/feel.


I have also had that, I still find it an odd concept to eat uncooked pork is all!


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I just gotta do some measuring to know which bag size to get is all :)


https://umaidry.com/products/umai-dry-salumi-sm-charcuterie-packet


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> https://umaidry.com/products/umai-dry-salumi-sm-charcuterie-packet


I am guessing when it says '4-6' pounds it means per bag then or this is -really- an expensive hobby LOL


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

That’s my guess.  $4 per bag. I mean it ain’t cheap but it’s not like a round of golf.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> That’s my guess.  $4 per bag. I mean it ain’t cheap but it’s not like a round of golf.



https://www.drybagsteak.com/

Alright, so is this the same company?

And Honestly if I can fit 3-4 pounds of loin in a bag to make Lonzino, 4 bucks isn't that big of a deal. I've seen the stuff go for 10+ USD a pound


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> https://www.drybagsteak.com/
> 
> Alright, so is this the same company?
> 
> And Honestly if I can fit 3-4 pounds of loin in a bag to make Lonzino, 4 bucks isn't that big of a deal. I've seen the stuff go for 10+ USD a pound


Yep dats dem!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Alright just making sure. Since the link you gave is much nicer!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> If you are going to commit I'd suggest curing a whole 10 to 12lb loin. The reason being is you invest 12 or 14 weeks in curing and aging a 3lb piece of meat the finished product is only around 1-1/2 pounds. If you like it its gone in no time. If you cure a 10 or 12 pound loin it takes no longer only slightly more in upstart costs and in the end you have more to get you through until you cure/age more. Whole loin is cheap.  I've been getting whole loins for $15 to $18 each.
> 
> If for some reason you don't like it you risked less the $20 in meat, spices and Umai bag curing whole over partial loin.



You bring up a good point. Admittedly I don't think I can get a 10-12 pound loin. I think most around me peter out about 8.5. <Not that I looked for those monsters in the bin either>.

I just assume to fit the loin in a bag I'd need to cut it in half. In the case of Lonzino I was thinking of doing one coated with smoked paprika and one plain. As I understand Lonzino and Lomo.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> If you are buying a full loin they are in the 9 to 13 lb range. WalMart and every other grocery store around me have them cryo vac'ed for around $1.50 per lb.
> 
> In the last three weeks I have gotten 3 full loins where the store was running a special either $2 off per loin or discounted to $1.59 per. I have 30+ lbs of pork loin curing for less than $60 total investment including spices, salt and cure.
> 
> ...


Oh I read the actual UMAi recipe for the Lonzino etc. When I order it and before I do I will also post here. I figured 6 pounds of each is about what I want. I've had these things before, so I know what to expect food wise, but actually making them..

Well. Suffice to say, I am looking forward to using them on homemade thin crust pizzas. <There was a place near me that would Capicola and Loncino pizza. They've removed Loncino from their offerings though. Capicola has also become a premium topping..which I entirely understand>


----------

